# What is this?



## Doc

This was found this under the floor boards in a 1800’s era house.

Do you know what it is?
Removed the top of soft boiled eggs.


----------



## Big Dog

Soft egg cutter .....


----------



## Big Dog

Pic


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. I was thinking an 1800s circumcision  tool. [emoji2957]

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Wow. I was thinking an 1800s circumcision  tool. [emoji2957]
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Or a nut cutter!!!


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> Wow. I was thinking an 1800s circumcision  tool. [emoji2957]
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Yeah, I found one in my daughter's bedroom, along with some whips and chains!

Just kidding!


----------



## Dude111

NorthernRedneck said:
			
		

> Wow. I was thinking an 1800s circumcision  tool.


Heh I wasnt thinking much differently


----------



## Bannedjoe

You folks are all wrong!

It's what they use when you have an erection lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

Lenny said:


> Yeah, I found one in my daughter's bedroom, along with some whips and chains!
> 
> Just kidding!


Thats not even funny dude. That WEIRD!


----------



## ahvccenter

I am not sure about it what is it ??


----------



## Gunsrus

My first impression of your photo was it was a torture device from the late 19th century. It has kind of a sinister look to it.


----------



## kc3tec

Many strange looking tools are often mistakely identified as weapons because they were often used as weapons ( at least in hollywood's slice and dice flicks)
Another example take a good look at an ergonomic ice axe used for ice climbing.


----------



## Gunsrus

The title of this thread brings to mind a line from Carnage from the Marvel Universe...

"What's this? Another plaything to entertain me?" Unknown cartoon episode


----------

